# can I use 6600 sl derailleurs on a 9 speed drive train



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello guys I have a question, I recently get in a small crash with my allez and need to replace my rear derailleur, I'm thinking of converting to 10 within the year but for now can only afford the derailleurs and hanger, I've been eyeing the ultegra 6600 sl and my lbs will give me a good deal on the front and real derailleurs but I wanted to know if I would run into any problems temporarily running them with a 9 speed drive train, if need be I can get a new cassette and chain but can't quite afford new shifters just now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe that will work for you just fine. If you mean getting a 10 speed cassette, don't do that till you can get the shifters as well, and I wouldn't get the chain, unless you need one now, till you got the new cassette.


----------



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

so you don't believe the 9 speed chain will be too wide for the 6600, I would go with a 9 speed derailleur but i was going to do this anyway and see no need to buy two derailleurs


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think so but if it is then you can use the narrower chain, but if you use the new chain very much I'd replace it when you get the new cassette so you don't wear out your 10 speed cassette prematurely.

I can't remember if I ever put a 9 speed chain on a 10 speed rear mech or not, but according to here it should work:

http://www.wheelworks.co.nz/drivetrain.php?ST=C3&FD=C3&RD=C3&CN=C3&CS=C3&CR=S4


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

the 9 speed chain should work well in the 10 speed rear derailleur


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

the 6600 rd is 100% compatible with the 9 speed


----------



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks guys


----------

